# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Suljetut tunnukset

## JSL

Olen seurannut pitemmän aikaa kuinka joka päivä foorumille tulee vähintään 1 uusi käyttäjä, jonka tunnus on jotain satunnaisia kirjaimia, mitä näppiksestä on sattunut osumaan. Nimenä on 1 1. Onko tää jonkin ohjelman aiheuttama häiriö vai tekeekö joku kiusaa foorumille?

----------


## vko

Spämmääjien kiinalaista halpatyövoimaa. Rekisteröityvät eri foorumeille ja parin päivän päästä alkavat spämmäämään foorumin täyteen roskaa. Ongelmasta on keskusteltu vBulletinin foorumilla viime päivinä.

----------


## karihoo

Sainpa tällaisen hauskan virheilmoituksen kun äsken yritin käydä vilkaisemassa foorumin uusimman jäsenen "Havainnoitsija":n profiilia:

sinulla ei ole tälle sivulle vaadittavia oikeuksia. Tämä voi johtua:  
Käyttäjätunnuksellasi ei ole tarvittavia oikeuksia tälle sivulle. Yritätkö muokata jonkun muun kirjoittamaa viestiä, käyttää ylläpidollisia ominaisuuksia tai jotain muuta erityisoikeuksia vaativaa järjestelmää?Jos yrität lähettää viestiä, tunnuksesi
kirjoitusoikeudet on voitu poistaasaattaa odottaa vielä aktivointiavoi olla suljettu.

----------


## JSL

Jonain iltana, kun katsoin ko tunnusta, näin henkilön tiedot, mutta myöhemmin se ei onnistunut. Taidampa tunteakin erään sen nimisen..

----------

